# Links for green building supplies



## Sven (Sep 7, 2006)

I thought I would go ahead and share some links on some sights.

http://www.iaqsource.com/

http://oikos.com/green_products/index.php 

http://truefoam.com/products.html

http://spacepak.com/index.htm

http://www.sheltersupply.com/shelter/default.aspx

http://positive-energy.com/

http://tanklesswaterheaters.com/

www.efi.org

http://jrproductsinc.com/

http://htproducts.com/

http://www.energycodes.gov/support/crawlspace_faq.stm

http://www.energycodes.gov


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 8, 2006)

Sven.... great job, more folks should follow your lead.
The times are here and people need to take notice. This stuff will become the new building products and folks should understand how they are used.

Old schooli'n is over unfortunately.

No more clear 2x4s guy's....remember the day's?


----------



## Boston (Sep 11, 2007)

This gives a great overview of geothermal systems: http://www.homestars.ca/stories/2007/01/geothermal-furnace-in-city.aspx


----------



## Boston (Nov 13, 2007)

What about recycling centers?  The Tool Shed in Worcester, MA comes to mind--it's a consignment shop for used tools.  Anyone know of other, similar stores in other parts of the country?


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 13, 2007)

If you want stuff for free...or have stuff in good condition to give away...try www.freecycle.org. You have to sign up ...but the stuff is good.

I encourage you to give it a whirl. Keep the dumps free of good stuff.


----------



## Rustedbird (Dec 25, 2007)

Habitat for Humanity has the Restore here in Raleigh. I take my extras over rather then trash them. See some nice stuff now and again.


----------



## aaron.klimchuk (Oct 15, 2008)

i'll add one to the list http://www.ecohomesite.com/

good info on a variety of green friendly home improvement options.


----------



## ciera (Nov 25, 2008)

Boston said:


> What about recycling centers?  The Tool Shed in Worcester, MA comes to mind--it's a consignment shop for used tools.  Anyone know of other, similar stores in other parts of the country?



In Pittsburgh, we have Construction Junction.

- Construction Junction

Obviously, it's hit-or-miss, but good for hard-to-find items when refinishing an old home. They have a lot of neat stuff from buildings that were about to be demolished.


----------



## Robin F (Dec 5, 2008)

iGreenBuild is a useful source- it offers some on-site products as well as a buyer's guide.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Nov 20, 2009)

An excellent list Sven. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ISUzj (Oct 15, 2010)

diggin up an old thread, but these are great resources...

My and my Wife bought a fixer-upper and are trying to remain as material neutral as we can.

tough when we have to buy new, but the habitat restore and C-list are great for items that can have a second life.


----------



## BobAristide (Sep 22, 2011)

Actually I'm glad you dug this thread out. It's what I was looking for!
Thank you to the original poster too.


----------



## rockli (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for your share !


----------

